Delete - imartin2k
======
mtmail
Did you mean to submit [https://theoutline.com/post/2563/how-brands-secretly-
buy-the...](https://theoutline.com/post/2563/how-brands-secretly-buy-their-
way-into-forbes-fast-company-and-huffpost-stories) (discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15853235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15853235))?

~~~
imartin2k
Yes, sorry, this submission somehow went wrong.

Can be closed/deleted.

